# Lake Conroe Fishing Guides??



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

If I was wanting to take my son (7yrs) and Brother in law on a Guided Fishing trip on Lake Conroe for the week of March 17-24, who would you all suggest? I would like to catch either Crappie, Whites or Catfish......Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Texas Slam (Aug 12, 2005)

*Lake Conroe*

Butch Terpe out of Stowaway Marina is a really good guide....especially for crappie. I have fished with him several times and we caught lot's of fish . He's a very nice guy.


----------



## Gondeep (Mar 5, 2005)

2nd. Butch Terpe he is good.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*guide*

Tex Bonin out of April Plaza Marina........Great with kids and he always puts you on fish...713 252-4290........Capt. Wayne


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

I fished with Butch Terpe several years ago, had a blast.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll post pics with homever I end up going with. With Spring Break next week, it seems everyone was smart enough to book ahead of time EXCEPT ME!


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Bull Minnow said:


> it seems everyone was smart enough to book ahead of time EXCEPT ME!


Don't feel lonesome........Wife and I had the same plans for the boys on break so I tried last week to book Terpe with no luck.

After seeing this I booked with Tex out of April Plaza for Sat the 22nd

I'll let you know.


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

i fished with carl bostic about a month ago and had a very good time.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Did anyone do well on Conroe this past weekend? Our trip was SLOW with only 3 fish caught.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I heard pretty good reports from Thurs and Fri nights. No bulkhead bite, but good action on some real solid hybrids and a decent catfish bite.

Jaime, lets here your report and see those pics!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Ahh.....Capn, Sorry about not reporting earlier than this. We ended up fishing with Brett Radabaugh. He was a very nice guy. We didn't have the best conditions due to the passing front. The morning started of at around 48 degrees. We were very unprepared for the coolness, then the wind started blowing like crazy. We fished a couple of docks to start the morning then moved to some points. Ended up drifting by the end of the windy morning. I think we ended the morning with 8 catfish in the 3-4 pound range. My son had fun. He caught (reeled in) the biggest one. All in all it was a great time with my son , bro in law and father in law. Plan on going back out with Brett again. He chummed with the usual Milo and Range Cubes. He said it was still a little early but it should turn on soon. That was a month ago so.....We'll see.

Jaime


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Try Cattales Guide Service Brett Radabaugh 936-524-9179 cell Hm 281-419-5724
www.3rdshiftfishing.com


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Here ya go Capn. Finally got my BIL to send me the pics. We were in a hurry so this is the best photo of the fish we have.


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

I speak with Butch all the time I live here on Conroe Ihave heard of tex but butch has been fishing conroe along time He knows all fishing on that lake not just one species
I know he has some openings for bass fishing right now alot of people give up on the bass after spring 


NOT ME live to BASS FISH


----------

